# Problema con equipo de sonido Sony modelo FST-SH2000



## jorgeheat (Abr 12, 2016)

hola a todos en el foro espero me puedan ayudar con mi problema, hace un tiempo deje de usar mi equipo de sonido Sony modelo FST-SH2000 y cuando lo prendo los parlantes empiezan a retumbar muy ruidosa, no se escucha para nada el sonido de las emisoras o canciones solo el retumbido que es muy fuerte como acople de microfono muy fuerte, lo probe con otros parlantes y es lo mismo.. que puedo hacer?

Uds. que creen que puede ser... espero me puedan ayudar

saludos ...


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 12, 2016)

deberías de probar por etapas, empezando por la etapa amplificadora desconectar su entrada del pre, ver si el ruido se fue, inyectarle audio de algún pre y ver si el audio sale limpio etc etc. e ir descartando etapas. por lo que dices pueden ser muchas las fallas 

te recomiendo descargar el diagrama del mismo.....


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 12, 2016)

Deberias controlar los capacitores electroliticos de la fuente , suelen traer problemas de ese tipo ....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2016)

Hola, pregunto, tienes conocimientos en el tema?


----------



## CHUWAKA (Abr 12, 2016)

primeroooo si no entendes mucho destapar y mirar alumbrar con linterna y mirar bien despues lo mandas al tecnico ja...no perdon se me chispoteo,jaj bueno fijate si podes subir unas fotos del equipo desarmado, y vamos viendo


----------



## geragears (Jul 15, 2016)

hola tengo el mismo problema jorgeheat me puedes ayudar en saber en que termino tu caso agradezco de tu ayuda porfavor. tengo el mismo estereo y el mismo problema lo deje de usar y ahora lo pendi y solo hacer ruido, agradezco me apoyen hoy lo desarme por completo y lo limpie estaba muy sucio pero sigue igual.



CHUWAKA dijo:


> primeroooo si no entendes mucho destapar y mirar alumbrar con linterna y mirar bien despues lo mandas al tecnico ja...no perdon se me chispoteo,jaj bueno fijate si podes subir unas fotos del equipo desarmado, y vamos viendo



oye ayudame porfavor



jorgeheat dijo:


> hola a todos en el foro espero me puedan ayudar con mi problema, hace un tiempo deje de usar mi equipo de sonido Sony modelo FST-SH2000 y cuando lo prendo los parlantes empiezan a retumbar muy ruidosa, no se escucha para nada el sonido de las emisoras o canciones solo el retumbido que es muy fuerte como acople de microfono muy fuerte, lo probe con otros parlantes y es lo mismo.. que puedo hacer?
> 
> Uds. que creen que puede ser... espero me puedan ayudar
> 
> saludos ...



.oye un favor me puedes apoyar en saber en que termino tu caso o que parte se daño o que paso es que tengo exactamente el mismo problema porfavor ayudame para saber que fue lo que paso.


----------



## geragears (Ago 29, 2016)

ayudame porfavor tengo exactamente el mismo problema, agradezco me compartas cual fue tu solución. saludos.


----------



## Jennifer Altamirano (Sep 4, 2022)

Yo tengo un parlante Sony MHC -V44D cada vez que lo enciendo se pone loco, se pone flanger, insolator, Demo, se encienden las luces y se apagan, se pone DJ y cada vez que tocó algo dice NO USE , ya lo he llevado dos veces a revisión y vuelve hacer lo mismo , ayuda!!! 😞


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 4, 2022)

¿Está en garantía?. ¿Dónde lo llevaste a revisión, a un taller de la casa (Sony), o a otro?. ¿Las dos veces lo llevaste al mismo taller?. Si no lo llevaste al taller de la casa, te aconsejo que lo hagas, antes de tocar nada.
Es posible que tenga un modo demo, que se activa mediante la pulsación de un o unos botones, durante un tiempo. El equipo permanece en este modo, aunque le quites la alimentación, hasta que no vuelvas a presionar dicho/s boton/es durante ese tiempo. Tu equipo es posible que tenga algún problema en algún botón, y este permanece pulsado, o que el problema sea de algún integrado y está dando continuamente órdenes de cambio de modo de funcionamiento y por eso no te responde cuando pulsas un botón. Es mi humilde opinión.
Saludos


----------

